# Purchasing a Satellite Meter



## henw (Nov 11, 2007)

I am going to purchase a new satellite meter to help align my direct tv 5lnd dish. I have it on a tripod that I set up at campgrounds when traveling. I have the Accutrac III+ and dislike that it does not confirm the identity of the viewed satellite. Plus, I'm having signal strength issues with it and 119. The Maxpeak Sam looks interesting as does the Birddog v 3.0. I am concerned that the latter two do not recognize 99 or 103. This may not be that important now, but, perhaps it will down the road as more Ka band is brought into use. The Super Buddy seems to be the way to go as far as current and also future application. But, it's pricey.
Any thoughts?

Tom


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Anything that gets a good signal for the 101 sat is fine. Then you can fine tune using the ignal screen from the receiver.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Any meter with USID will tell you what bird you're pointed at. Birdogs have upgradable f/w for the new D* sats.


----------



## henw (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I got the Super Buddy. It is very easy to use. I can center in on the DTV Ku satellites with both signal strength, and, signal quality. Then, I can also fine adjust the Ka birds. Unit gives positive ID as to which satellite you are viewing. Seems like it will work out well.

Tom


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

The Super Buddy is a good meter and we have been selling them for a while. No complaints from users.

We have posted a few videos at the bottom of this tech support page on how to use the Super Buddy.


----------

